# I'm getting local OTA HD!



## SRobinson (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey all, I am new to the forum and I just wanted to share my first experience with getting my local OTA HD signals. I have D* as my sat provider but did not want to pay for the upgrade to the HD/DVR receiver nor the 2 year programming commitment. So I wired up my old antenna that I used for local channels before they were available through D*. I have a Radio Shack VU-75 XR mounted on my 2nd story chimney. Plugged everything in to my Toshiba 42" HP66, set to auto search and WOW!! I am getting 100% signal strength not only from my local Cincinnati, OH stations but also from Dayton,OH.    I also have a power rotor but I dont think I need at this point, everything is just fine with its current position. Thanks for listening!!


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats, HD is great. Enjoy it!


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

SRobinson said:


> Hey all, I am new to the forum and I just wanted to share my first experience with getting my local OTA HD signals.


I can't receive any digital stations here in the Pocono Mountains of PA so I have never seen OTH HDTV. How does it look?

Some time ago, I visited a large tech outlet and asked about OTH HDTV reception. I was told there is no such thing!!!! At another tech outlet, I was told I needed a special digital antenna because analog antennas don't work anymore!!!!

It's interesting how many viewers have gone 'nuts' over this satellite MPEG4 local thing when they can receive the locals perfectly well with an antenna.

--- CHAS


----------



## KML-224 (Nov 9, 2006)

I've taken a few trips from the NY metro up I-80 into S/W-B and the Poconos. I can see why you struggle with TV reception!


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Aren't there analog TV translator stations all over that area?

If so, they are likely to be upgraded to DTV in the near future.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

kenglish said:


> Aren't there analog TV translator stations all over that area?
> 
> If so, they are likely to be upgraded to DTV in the near future.


They serve the Stroudsburg area. I can't receive them here. AntennaWeb shows one DTV station from NJ but I'm not interested in its programming. I tried to receive it anyway just to check out my TV, but couldn't.

I'm in an HDTV hole. DirectTV is only allowed to sell me WB-Scranton as locals and they aren't available in HD. And I have a very limited view of the Clarke Belt.

I'm coming to SLC next week to go skiing. It's been very warm here and there is no snow .. man made or otherwise.

--- CHAS


----------



## KML-224 (Nov 9, 2006)

While on TV in northeastern PA, any idea why Pike County, PA is considered the New York City market? Shouldn't it be with S/W-B?


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Of course not getting any HD programming may actually be a blessing, Hipar. I know I'd be getting alot more done if I didn't have HDTV to distract me.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

KML-224 said:


> While on TV in northeastern PA, any idea why Pike County, PA is considered the New York City market? Shouldn't it be with S/W-B?


Just curious to know if you can get the TV stations OTA (HD or analog) from NYC in Pike County.


----------

